# Tiger barb issues



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

so my green tiger barb is acting like an a-hole towards my other barbs. he has been for some time. he...herds my other two around. i think they are both female, but i know the bigger one is. i don't know exactly what to do. the green barb only allows the othwe two to the front of the tank to eat but chases them back when he feels they are done. though its funny i worry about the stress this causes them. they spend all their time either in the plants nose down or behind the filter. what to do?!!!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Tiger Barb is a very agressive Barb that needs a large school of other Barbs to function properly. You need to add more Barbs (5-8). Years ago I had a Clown Barb in a 10G tank and he continualy harassed the other fish (he was the only Barb in the tank).


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Barbs tend to harass other fish and each other if there aren't enough of them. If you have a school of at least 6, preferably 8, they'll calm down a bit...


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

Barbs are like a wolf pack. they will establish a "pecking order". The green barb is showing the others he is the alpha. add some more to the pack and the aggressive behavior will be spread around. after some time, the order will be established and they will settle down.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Everyone's pretty much said it - you need more of them to spread out the aggression, but you will need a larger tank than a 20g for a larger school of them. Maybe consider either re-homing the barbs or upgrade them to a larger tank so you can get more?


----------

